# Dtg Printer-anyone In The Uk Got One?



## hollywoodnightma (Aug 25, 2006)

Just nterested ti hear you thoughts, i have just ordered a sample shirt from a dealer in the uk and wondered if anyone has used (is using one)


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

hollywoodnightma said:


> Just nterested ti hear you thoughts, i have just ordered a sample shirt from a dealer in the uk and wondered if anyone has used (is using one)


hi Spencer
A company called Dread in Milton Keynes has just installed the Kornit from Adelco.
A quick yell.com may find them or Talk to Mark / Lee at Adelco www.adelco.co.uk
Regards
phil


----------

